# iPhone - GPS/Maps ViewTi G



## nmartyn (Jan 30, 2009)

ViewTi G
guys i've bought this app for my iPhone - take a look at the link below for details:
http://www.viewti.com/?gclid=CIHU4amwopgCFQMnGgodeBwtnw

i'll be using it for the first time this Sunday so will give you a full review then. Although what i can say is the course mapping support is nothing short of sensational.
So far this week i've requested 12 courses be added - all of these have been done within 24hours of my email request. Including my local 9hole course which no-ones probably ever heard of!

the functionality is great - select the course you're playing, click on the address it brings up a route map, select the hole (not played but tried this) and it shows the distance to any point you select on the green (3000yards at the moment but hoping the 1st tee is closer than Canary Whard!).

anyway have a read on the website and if you have an Iphone it definately looks the business....
more to follow on monday


----------



## nmartyn (Feb 2, 2009)

have to hold off on this one guys, got to the course yesterday - unloaded the car and thought better of it. was FREEZING and had just started snowing. headed back home to the safety of the sofa


----------



## TonyN (Feb 2, 2009)

I downloaded the free version to see what the software was like, pretty impressive I must add. Some great features. Like the fact you can bring up the course and then with a click, plan the route to it on maps.

Have you tried the app 'around me'?


----------



## nmartyn (Feb 2, 2009)

nope - what is it?


----------



## TonyN (Feb 2, 2009)

get it! its great, tells you whats around you. Then gives u all the details about it and can even plot you a route to it on maps.


----------



## Barney (Feb 3, 2009)

Im looking forward to this review. I have been looking at Iphones recently and this could just seal the deal !!!


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this similar to the 'Caddyaid' software? If so maybe it's an option. ie. buy an itouch and get the software.

Hopefully it's better than the Caddyaid option!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I emailed them and asked if they could add three of my local courses which they have done in a rather speedy fashion so here's hoping its not cack !!!!


----------



## Ken_A (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I emailed them and asked if they could add three of my local courses which they have done in a rather speedy fashion so here's hoping its not cack !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I was interested in there kit after Tony mentioned it on here. I checked out Google may and my course looks like this

Google Map of course area. 


So I sent them this email- 




			I am looking to buy your app for my IPhone, I play golf at Tandragee, Co Armagh, Northern Ireland. This course is not clearly shown on Google Maps, will I still be able to purchase and use the app?
		
Click to expand...

Within 1 hour I had this reply




			Hi Ken,

Unfortunately we are unable to map your course.  Google map is only required for GreenView.  We're likely able to map most courses that are not visible on google map, but unfortunately Tandragee is not one of them.

These next few weeks we will be adding a feature to our application allowing users to map a course while on the course.  You would still not be able to use GreenView.  If this is something you would be interested in doing, then we suggest you purchase ViewTi N because you would not need GreenView.

ViewTi Customer Support
		
Click to expand...

Quite impressed at the speedy return, and honesty.


----------



## nmartyn (Feb 4, 2009)

hold off before buying this... they've got a new version coming out soon which has fairway images included as well. 
i emailed them yesterday saying i was dissapointed that i purchased the previous version last week only to see a new version coming out and whether its possible to simply purchase an 'upgrade' opposed to buying the new package.

will let you know what they say....


----------



## nmartyn (Feb 9, 2009)

so i finally got round to using this today.... it started off wonderfully, with a nice image of each green being displayed and (seemingly) accurate distances to any point i selected using the touch screen to manouvre the arrow. 
UNTIL
about the 12th hole when it stopped working - it wouldn't update my GPS location for some reason and wasn't able to give any images of the greens. not sure why, and could have been due to location or something??
will bear with it and hopefully not see any more problems as the rangefinder/images do seem excellent.


----------

